

How the #$% do I program the Parallella? - adapteva
https://www.parallella.org/2015/05/25/how-the-do-i-program-the-parallella/

======
adapteva
Looking for feedback. Why do you think there haven't been more people using
these parallel programming frameworks?

I have my own theories...

~~~
aphistic
Since nobody else has responded I figured I'd try to give you at least a
little feedback.

Based on your username I'm not sure if you're asking about using the boards
themselves with the frameworks or the frameworks in general?

If you're talking about the boards, I can say from my experience that it's
definitely an interesting product and I've wanted to mess around with it but
the price point is a bit high for my hobbyist interest in it. If I wanted to
play around with things like OpenCL I would do it on my current GPU instead.
For something where I need small with GPIO I would use a Raspberry Pi instead.

For the frameworks... They're things I've also wanted to play with but haven't
found a good use for yet. Erlang and OpenCL are two that are near the top of
my list.

I'm curious, though, what are your thoughts on it?

